# Hunting snows in the spring vs fall?



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, I am really new to snow goose hunting, but after two years of failing I am hooked on the white bird.

I am jc what are some tips to help hunting spring vs fall? I have already upgraded my spread and plan to add another ten dozen this year to put me right around 30 dozen. I have an ecaller with the CDs from this site. I know that I can't use that in the fall. That is another question, is it even worth calling in the fall? I am the only one in my group who knows how call, but there is no way for me to sound like a flock of geese.

Also as far as spreads go what are some differences between fall and spring? I just want to get as much info now before the :sniper: starts.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

right time, right place, RIGHT WIND!!!


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

Well that I think is a reason most do not go after snows in the fall. Not as easy setting up 1000 decoys and then have to sit and mouth call instead of cranking up the callers. I suggest buying some of the cheaper lohman or maybe big river snow calls and give them to your hunting buddies and have them practice the feed murmur. If you get 5 or 6 guys doing that call alone, it can help out big time.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, i might have to have them.

Ok I know this is a little off topic, but what is the reasoning behind not being able to use ecallers in fall vs spring? I don't understand that since you can only shoot twenty per person. Is it cuz you are leagally able to hunt other birds in the fall?


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Far too many ducks would be taken with electronics in the fall.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

exactly what Speck said. far too many other species would be killed if callers would be allowed in the fall in the US.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I don't agree or think there would be many more ducks shot because of the use of electronic calls...In canada it seems as though the ducks don't really like the electronic call in the snow spread from what we have found.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, that makes sense. Well hopefully I get some to decoy this fall


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Does anyone have luck decoying snows in the fall without calling?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Snows are the most vocal birds on the planet. The more sound the better. I would rather use 10 dozen snows with 2 ecallers, then 1500 with out a ecaller. Also the spring season game for the most part is a all day event in the fall you can set up and hunt snows like honkers. But in the spring the birds are consently trying to migrate north. So you bascially can shoot all day long. Sure you try to setup in fields that the birds want to be in and the first few hours are more then likely the birds you spotted the night before. But after 10 am the birds you are shooting are typically migrating in. Inless you are between flocks and the birds are trading back in forth.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

So what are some tips for hunting snows in the fall vs spring?

Do you need to use as many decoys?

And I know you said that you hunt them like you would a canada goose in that they usually are slower in their migration.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

We use max 350 decoys in the fall in canada and over 1000 (not in Canada) in the spring. You can run traffic on them in the spring but i believe you need to be on the X in the fall. To me it is worth the trip to Canada in the fall, mainly beause you get to use an e-caller. We just got back lastnight from Canada and it was a trip of a life time.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, thanks, we will see how hunting them in the fall works. I am hoping the cold snowy weather in ND this week won't push them straight thru. I think it will push a lot of the ones staging close to border of canada down south of state since southern part is supposed to get less snow. Hopefully I get to go scouting and hunting this weekend and see how I do hunting them in the fall.,


----------



## fowlslayer (Aug 20, 2010)

Use reel wings. Yes, you need wind, but their deadly whether its the spring or fall. Or you could buy Bird Vision paint. Not U Vision paint, that fades and yellows over time.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

fowlslayer said:


> Use reel wings. Yes, you need wind, but their deadly whether its the spring or fall. Or you could buy Bird Vision paint. Not U Vision paint, that fades and yellows over time.


I wouldnt use either of them!!!!


----------

